

The warning signs of defending the status quo - ptbello
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/08/the-warning-signs-of-defending-the-status-quo.html

======
ptbello
"Embrace sunk costs" had got to be my favourite (albeit painfully common)

